# Duplicate post



## iandg (24 Dec 2020)

I've accidently posted same thing twice - can some mod merge comments/delete for me please

(RIP Leslie West in General Chat)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2020)

iandg said:


> I've accidently posted same thing twice - can some mod merge comments/delete for me please
> 
> (RIP Leslie West in General Chat)


You don't need to write a post to report that kind of thing - every post has a report link (bottom, left) which does the job and takes them directly to the duplicate. Mods usually respond quite quickly to reports. 

You can report yourself! I just keep it brief e.g. "Sorry - duplicate thread topic"


----------



## iandg (24 Dec 2020)

Thanks Colin


----------



## Scoosh (24 Dec 2020)

OK, Sorted - threads Merged.


----------

